# Luz azul en las valvulas 6L6



## cardozom (Jun 2, 2017)

Una consulta arme una replica de fender con 6l6 como par de salida 420 volts en placa y cuando le subo el volumen y toco la guitarra dentro de las valvulas se genera una luz azul, alguna idea de cual es el problema ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 2, 2017)

cardozom dijo:


> Una consulta arme una replica de fender con 6l6 como par de salida 420 volts en placa y cuando le subo el volumen y toco la guitarra dentro de las valvulas se genera una luz azul, alguna idea de cual es el problema ?



Ninguno, es bastante habitual cuando se trabajan las válvulas sobre-voltadas.
*420V* me parece un poco mucho para una inocente e indefensa 6L6


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 2, 2017)

cardozom dijo:


> Una consulta arme una replica de fender con 6l6 como par de salida 420 volts en placa y cuando le subo el volumen y toco la guitarra dentro de las valvulas se genera una luz azul, alguna idea de cual es el problema ?




Para que saques tus conclusiones,puedes leer aquí:Amplificador estereo valvular 50w rms por canal Hi-Fi, pag. 13, mensaje #259: fenómeno blue glow (Resplandor azul):_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1012736/ _
Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 


*Pd: Si las válvulas que has empleado son 6L6, 6L6G, o 6L6GB, la tensión máxima permitida para las placas es de 360 Vcc, si en cambio has utilizado 6L6GC la tensión máxima permitida es de 500 Vcc.-*


----------



## cardozom (Jun 4, 2017)

Gracias por la data, entiendo que es normal, son 6L6GC asi que con tension de placa estamos bien, ahora una consulta ya que tengo esas 6L6 rusas que por las dudas no les voy a dar mas de los 360 que comentan, a esa tensión cual seria la impedancia de placa a placa ?


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 4, 2017)

cardozom dijo:


> Gracias por la data, entiendo que es normal, son 6L6GC asi que con tension de placa estamos bien, ahora una consulta ya que tengo esas 6L6 rusas que por las dudas no les voy a dar mas de los 360 que comentan, a esa tensión cual seria la impedancia de placa a placa ?



La impedancia de carga de placa a placa, depende del punto de operación, para lo que quieres hacer, hay que calcular nuevamente la recta de carga . 

Rorschach


----------

